
It’s Samsung’s fault for Apple’s shitty products - valentinebm
https://hackernoon.com/its-samsung-s-fault-for-apple-s-shitty-products-6dbb5d03ba2a
======
nanis
> People do just fine with knobs. We have opposable thumbs. We can flip
> switches.

:-)

------
valuearb
This guy is wow. Self centered arrogance anyone?

